# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë të huaj >  Gustave Flaubert

## BOKE

*Letra në çantën e qëndisur*

Gustav Floberi e takoi për herë t ë parë Loise Colet në vitin 1846, kur ajo po pozonte në studion e skulptorit 
Jems Pradier, në Quai Voltaire. Duket se mes tyre kishte shkrepur një shkëndijë. Një dite pas takimit, Floberi dhe Colet, bënë një shëtitje të gjatë në Bois de Boulogne. Dhe më pas, një darke në apartamentin e saj, ku ai kaloi natën. Ajo ishte një natë e veçantë për ta, një natë që i lidhi fort pas dashurisë, lidhje që zbuloi për adhuruesit e lërsisë vite më vonë një varg letrash ku shfaqet bota e pazakontë e një shkrimtari të madh.
Letrat që Flober i shkroi Louise Colet ruajnë kujtimet e një dashurie të pamundur për ta jetuar, përpirë nga ndjenjat e ndezura të dashurisë dhe pasioni i shkrimtarit për artin e të shkruarit.
Shkrimatri i tregon mikeshës së tij të zemrës brengën e dashurisë, i rrëfen fshehtësitë dhe drithërimat e shpirtit që dashuron, vështirësitë që ai has gjatë shkrimit të Zonjës Bovari, vuajtjet dhe nganjëherë edhe zhgënjimet nga miqësitë, fryma e kohës dhe nga jeta në tërësi. Në letërkëmbimet e tij shpërfaqet autori, përshkruhet qenia e tij me përjetime të brendshme më shumë se sa dukje dhe shpallje të jashtme në publik.
Gjithashtu mes rreshtave shkrimtari gjen arsye për të shkruar mbi punën, udhëtimet, projektet, miqësitë, konceptet mbi letërsinë, vështirësitë e artit të të shkruarit, si dhe na jep portrete të shkrimatrëve bashkëkohorë me të.
Letrat e tij janë një pasuri e madhe, lartësia e mendimit që ato shprehin, spontaniteti dhe stili, e bëjnë këtë letërkëmbim një nga më të bukurit e letërsisë.
Flober, i cili nuk besonte në gjininë letrare, mendonte se durimi dhe këmbëngulja mjaftonin për tiu kushtuar punës së gjatë e të vështirë të shkrimtarit. Në këtë mënyrë ai i largohej traditës së shkrimatrit të frymëzuar. Le ti ruhemi asaj përndezjeje që quhet frymëzim, ku hyn më shumë shqetësim njerëzor sa sa forcë muskulare.., shkruan Flober në një prej letrave të tij, të cilat janë përmbledhur në një libër, i sjellë në shqip me titullin Letra dashurie me perkthimin e Adriana Koxhajt, botuar nga shtëpia botuese Ideart.

Prej tij kemi shkëputur këto tre letra, që po i botojmë në faqet letrare të Milosaos me lejen e botuesit, Arjan Leka.

*E martë mbrëma, mesnatë, 4 Gusht 1846.*

Një gjysmë dite më parë ishim ende tok; dje, si tani, të mbaja në krahët e mi a e mban mend? 
Sa larg më duket! Sonte nata është e ngrohtë dhe e butë; poshtë dritares sime lisi i madh prej erës fërgëllon, unë kokën ngre dhe shoh hënën tek soditet përmbi lumë. Tani që po të shkruaj papuçet e tua të vogla i kam këtu, para syve, i vështroj. U mbylla brenda dhe krejt i vetmuar sapo rregullova gjithçka të dhuruar prej teje; letrat e tua i kam në çantën e qëndisur, do ti lexoj përsëri sapo të mbyll letrën time. Nuk desha të këpus nga fletët e mia; ato janë të zbukuruara anash me ngjyrë të zezë; asgjë e trishtuar most ë ardhtë prej meje! Veç gëzim do të desha të të ngjallja dhe me lumturi të patrazuar dhe të parreshtur të të rrethoja, si shpërblesë për gjithçka që më ke falur me dashurinë tënde fisnike. Druaj mos dukem i ftohtë, i akullt, egoist, dhe vetëm Zoti e di se çpo më ngjet këtë çast. Sa kujtime ! dhe sa ëndje ! E sa të bukura qenë ato dy shëtitjet tona me pajton, sidomos ajo e dyta nën shkrepëtima! Sjell ndër mend ngjyrën e pemëve, ndriçuar prej fenerëve, dhe lëkundjet e karrocës; ne qemë vetëm për vetëm, të lumtur. Sodisja pamjen tënde nëpër natë; dhe shihja edhe pse qe errësirë; sytë e tu ndritnin gjithë fytyrën. Më duket se po shkruaj keq; Ti do ta lexosh ftohtë; spo shkruaj asgjë nga ato që dua të të them. Frazat e mia përpiqen si psherëtima; për ti kuptuar duhet mbushur ai boshllëk që ndan njërën nga tjetra; do ta bësh apo jo? A do të ëndërritësh pas çdo shkronje, pas çdo shenje shkrimi? Si unë, që duke vështruar papuçet e tua bojë kafe përfytyroj lëvizjet e këmbëve të tua tek i veshin ato shamia është ende brenda [] 
Nëna më priste te stacioni; ajo qante tek më shihte duke ardhur. Ti qaje tek më shihje duke ikur. Të mjerët ne, smund të lëmë një vend pa shkaktuar lotë në të dy kahet. Sa grotesk i errët. Këtu gjeta sërish lëndinat e blerta, drurët e lartë dhe ujin që gurron ashtu si kur u nisa. Librat e mi i gjeta të hapur aty ku i lashë; asgjë ska ndryshuar. Na vjen turp prej natyrës; Qetësia e saj pikëllon krenarinë tonë. Tek e fundit, le të mos mendojmë as për të ardhmen, as për ne të dy, as për gjë tjetër. Të mendosh, do të thotë të vuash. Le të na marrë era e zemrës sonë, përsa kohë ajo do të ngrejë velat; le të na shtyjë si tia ketë ënda dhe sa për pengesat punë e madhe! Do ta shohim
[] Sapo u ndamë, teksa largohesha, mendimi im drejt teje fluturonte. Ai rendte më shpejt se tymi i lokomotivës që linim pas (krahasim gjithë pasion, falmë që po të shkruaj kaq pak). Hajde tani, shpejt një puthje, e di ti se si, nga ato që thotë Aristoteli, edhe një, edhe një të puthur tjetër, pastaj në gushë, aty ku më pëlqen mua, mbi lëkurën tënde të butë, mbi gjoksin tënd, ku zemrën time vë. 
Lamtumirë, lamtumirë.
Po të dërgoj gjithë dashurinë time që ti do.

*E shtunë, 8 Gusht 1846*.

 Që në çastin kur i thamë shoqi-shoqit të dua, ti pyet veten se nga vjen stepja ime për të shtuar"përgjithmonë". Përse? Ja që unë parashoh të ardhmen; para syve më del gjithmonë kundërteza. Kurrë s'kam parë një fëmijë pa menduar se ai do të mplaket, as një djep pa menduar një varr. Soditja e një gruaje lakuriq më bën të ëndërroj skeletin e saj. Kjo bën që shfaqjet e gëzueshme më trishtojnë ndërsa shfaqjet e trishtuara më prekin disi.Qaj tepër përbrenda që të derdh lotë përjashta; një lexim më prek më shumë se një fatkeqësi e vërtetë.
Kur kisha familje shpesh pata ururar të mos e kasha, për të qenë i lirë, që të jetoja në Kinë ose te njerëzit e egër. Ani që nuk e kam më vjen keq dhe kapem pas mureve, ku hija e saj ende ka mbetur. Të tjerë do të krenoheshin me dashurinë që ti më fal, sedra e tyre do të kënaqej dhe egoizmi i tyre prej mashkulli do të dëfrente deri te skutat më të brendshme; po zemra më këputet pasi kalojnë çastet e vluara; sepse i them vetes: Ajo më dashuron ndërsa unë; që e dashuroj gjithashtu nuk e dua aq; Sikur të mos më kishte njohur, do t'ia kisha kursyer gjithë lotët që ajo derdh! Falmë për këtë, në emër të gjithçkaje që ke bërë që unë të shijoj dehjen. 
Por parandiej një fatkeqësi të madhe për ty. Kam frikë se mos zbulojnë letra te mia, se mos merret vesh gjithçka. Dëshpërohem për ty. 
Këtë muaj do të vij të të takoj, do të rri një ditë të tërë. Pa u mbushur dy javë, madje dymbëdhjetë ditë do të jem i yti. Sapo Fidiasi të më shkruajë, unë do të vrapoj; kështu e kemi lënë. A i shkoi zemërimi, të mirit Fidias? A e mori vesh domethënien e dhuratës? Mundohu ta kuptojë se ia bëmë për të qeshur dhe ëndërruar, si dhe për t'i kthyer pak kënaqësi nga ajo që ai na ngjalli. 
[]Çfarëdo që thonë, në thelb të natyrës sime është akrobacia. Në fëmijërinë dhe rininë time ndieja një dashuri të shfrenuar për skenën. Ndoshta do të isha aktor i madh sikur zoti të më kish lindur më të varfër; Edhe tani mbi gjithçka dua formën, mjaft të jetë e bukur dhe asgjë më tepër. Gratë me zemër të zjarrtë dhe shpirt tejet të veçantë nuk e kuptojnë këtë fe të bukurisë, që lë mënjanë ndjenjën. Atyre u duhet shkaku, qëllimi. Ndërsa unë admiroj xhinglat njësoj si arin. Poezia e xhinglave është madje më e epërme në trishtimin e saj. Në botë, për mua, ka veç vargje të bukur, fraza të mirëthurura, të melodishme, me kumbim të ëmbël, perëndim të bukur të diellit, ndriçim të hënës, peizazhe të ngjyruara, statuja antike dhe koka të theksuara. Përtej, asgjë. [] 
Ora shënoi 11 e natës. Lamtumirë, po e mbyll letrën. Eshtë çasti kur gjithçka fle, unë vetmitari hap sirtarin ku rrinë thesaret e mia. Sodis papuçet e tua, shaminë, flokët, portretin tënd, lexoj përsëri letrat, thith aromën e tyre prej myshku. Sikur ta dije se ç'ndiej tani !natën zemra me fërgëllon, një vesë dashurie mbi të ka pikuar!
Njëmijë puthje, mijëra, kudo, kudo.

*Mesnatë, 9 Gusht 1946*

Qielli është i kthjellët; hëna vezullon. Dëgjoj varkëtarët të këndojnë, duke ngritur spirancën për tu nisur me valën që do të vijë. Ska re, as erë. Lumi ngjan bardhëllor nën dritën e hënës, ndërsa i zi sterrë në errësirë; Fluturat lodrojnë rreth e qark qirinjve dhe erëmimi i natës më vjen prej kanatave të hapur. Po ti, a po fle? Apo mos po rri në dritare? A e kujton atë që për ty mendon? Endërron? Çngjyrë është ëndrra jote? Kanë kaluar tetë ditë nga shëtitja jonë e bukur në pyllin e Bulonjës. Çhendek i madh që prej asaj dite.
... Këtë mëngjes e prita postierin një orë te stacioni. Ky postieri vonestar dhe budalla, me atë jakë të kuqe, pa e ditur, i bën zemrat të fërgëllojnë! Faleminderit për letrën tënde, por mos më duaj kaq se më bën keq; lërmë mua të të dua; ti nuk e di se të duash me tepri na sjell të dyve fatkeqësi; është si puna e fëmijëve që i përkëdhelin tepër kur janë të vegjël dhe ata vdesin të rinj; jeta nuk është bërë për këtë; lumturia është përçudnim! Ata që e kërkojnë janë të dënuar.
Dje dhe pardje nëna ime ka qenë në një gjendje të tmerrshme, kishte halucinacione vdekjendjellëse. Kohën e kalova pranë saj. Ti se di se çdo të thotë të mbash i vetëm peshën e një dëshpërimi të tillë. Po tu duk vetja si më fatmjera e grave, kujto këto rrjeshta.
Para se të të njihja, isha i qetë, isha qetësuar të themi. Po hyja në një periudhë burrërie për nga shëndeti moral. Rinia ime kishte ikur. Sëmundja e nervave që më mbajti përgjatë dy vjetësh ishte përfundimi i saj, ndërsa rezultati logjik mbyllja. Për të pasur atë që unë pata, u desh që diçka të shkonte në mënyrë tragjike nëpër kutizën e trurit tim. Pastaj gjithçka u shërua; kisha parë qartazi gjërat dhe veten time, çka sndodh shpesh... Kuptova, ndava dhe klasifikova gjithçka aq mirë sa sisha ndjerë ndonjëherë më i qetë, ndërkohë që të gjithë mendonin se isha për të më qarë hallin. Ti erdhe në majë të gishtave dhe e travoze gjithë këtë. Llumi i ndenjur zjeu sërish, liqeni i zemrës sime fërgëlloi. Porse stuhia për oqeanet është. Po u turbulluan pellgjet vjen erë e keqe. Të dua pa ti them këto. Po munde, harromë. Shkule shpirtin me duart e tua dhe eci përsipër për të fshirë gjurmën time. Hajde, mos u zemëro...
Gjithnjë them me vete se jam unë ai që do të shkaktojë fatkeqësinë tënde, se pa mua jeta jote nuk do të ishte turbulluar, se do të vijë dita kur ne do të ndahemi (dhe që përpara zemërohem). Atëhere pështjellimi i jetës më vjen gjer në buzë dhe ndjej një neveri të habitshme për veten time dhe një dhembshuri prej të krishteri për ty.
Herë tjetër, dje për shëmbull, pasi mbylla letrën time, mendimi yt këndon, buzëqesh, ngjyrohet e vallëzon si zjarr i hareshëm që dërgon ngjyra larushane dhe një ëmbëlsi përshkuese. Lëvizja e gojës tënde kur flet shëmbëllen në kujtimin tim plot hijeshi, nur, e parezistueshme, provokuese; buzët e tua, trëndafil i njomë, thërresin puthjen, e tërheqin drejt vetes me një dëshirë që se ka shoqen.
Ti më flet për punë; po, duaje Artin. Nga të gjitha mashtrimet, ai është më pak gënjeshtar. Mundohu ta duash me një dashuri të veçantë, të zjarrtë, të devotshme.
Lamtumirë jeta ime, dashuria ime, të dërgoj mijëra të puthura. Me të më shkruar Fidiasi, unë do të vij. Këtë dimër ska mundësi për tu takuar; por unë do të vij në Paris për tri javë të paktën; lamtumirë. Të përqafoj aje ku dua dhe ku kam dashur.
Mijëra të puthura; Oh! Jepmë dhe ti një të tillë! Jepmë!

"Milosao"

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

Jane vertet meshkujt kaq romantike apo vetem neper libra? Po garipet? lol

Me pelqyen!

----------


## [Perla]

Prsh te gjitheve!!!
Atehere kerkoj ndihme nder jush,kush mund ta kete lexuar vepren e GUSTAV FLOBERT - Madam Bovari (Zonja Bavari).Nuk lash vend pa e kerkuar dhe gjeta ne bibliotek nje kopjo te 'telendisur'  :perqeshje:  vetem qe nuk mund te lexohet se eshte fije fije dhe i mungojne shume faqe.Ato qe kane mbetur jane te grisura ne kulm.keshtu qe nqs mund te me ndihmoni,me permbajtjen e ketij libri.Nuk eshte kjo per deshiren time por kam nje Pune projekti per te dorezuar pas disa javesh dhe nuk kam bere ende asgje.
*
Flm te gjitheve.Perla*

----------


## augusta b

domethene ti do te dish permbledhjen e gjithe librit me nje postim??????????

----------


## [Perla]

ne fakt pretendoja nje permbledhje jo shume te gjate(nga ata qe kane pas kenaqesine ta lexojne) per te ditur me shume personazhet,konfliktet qe dominojne ne veper dhe perfundimin.pasi strukturen e subjektit do ta zhvilloj vete.   

flm.

----------


## augusta b

> ne fakt pretendoja nje permbledhje jo shume te gjate(nga ata qe kane pas kenaqesine ta lexojne) per te ditur me shume personazhet,konfliktet qe dominojne ne veper dhe perfundimin.pasi strukturen e subjektit do ta zhvilloj vete.   
> 
> flm.


po. me gjithe qejf.por do te jete pak e gjate.te vjen keq te mos ta shkruaj te gjithe ne nje postim?

----------


## [Perla]

sa te mundesh. te flm,me ndihmon shume. gjithe te mirat

----------


## augusta b

> sa te mundesh. te flm,me ndihmon shume. gjithe te mirat


perla.te kam derguar nje mesazh privat.shpresoj te te ndihmoje.suksese.

----------


## landleli

Pershendetje,

Ketu ke nje permbledhje te mrekullueshme me personazhe e shume detaje te tjera ne anglisht. Me mire se kaq behesh dembel pastaj.
Gjithsesi une te keshilloj qe ta lexosh librin edhe kur ta kesh mbaruar detyren pasi eshte nje nga klasiket e letersise qe ne kohen tone e lexonim pa ndalur poshte bankave te shkolles.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madame_Bovary

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## [Perla]

thnx. problemi eshte se nuk ka ribotime. kjo eshte per te ardhur keq. pena e te madhit Flober eshte e mrekullueshme kete e di mjaft mire,ta lexosh eshte kenaqesi.sh flm.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

* Edhe një puthje në buzët e tua si trëndafil



Gustave Flaubert*



Standing Nude with Garden Background Amedeo ModiglianiE premte mbrëma, mesnatë, 4-5 shtator 1846

…Gratë nuk e kuptojnë se mund të dashurosh në shkallë të ndryshme; ato flasin shumë për shpirtin, por trupi nuk u ndahet nga zemra, sepse ato e shohin gjithë dashurinë në aktin trupor. Mund të adhurosh një grua dhe të bësh dashuri çdo mbrëmje me vajza ose të kesh një tjetër të dashur, që gjithashtu e dashuron. Më duket e çuditshme, por megjithatë është e vërtetë. Hajde mos u ngrys; nuk e kam fjalën për veten time; unë jetoj si një murg. Ama gjer të mërkurën!



E diel, ora 11 e mbrëmjes, 6 shtator 1846

…Hajde, qesh, pra, siç thotë Fidiasi. Nesër është dashuria e madhe, dehja, ti dhe unë. Do të shoh nesër sytë e tu të digjen nga një zjarr i ëmbël, gojën tënde të purpurt, ku do të ve timen dhe prej nga do të marr psherëtimat e gjoksit tënd, supet e tua lakuriq, erëmimin e të cilëve gjithë afsh do ta thith.

Më ngjan se me siguri do të bëjë kohë e bukur dhe dielli do të jetë i fortë. Mendimi për ty është një dritarez prej nga më vjen pakëz dritë dhe ajër, ndërsa ti beson se kur më jepet rasti, unë nuk vërsulem përpara për të marrë frymë dhe jetuar! Rreth meje gjithçka është e errët dhe e trishtuar; nëna ime është ne gjendje tejet të keqe, çka ia vesh bustit të mikut tonë që e ka tronditur. Kurrë s’e kam parë kaq të dëshpëruar! Jo, ti s’ke parë të tilla dhembje, mikja ime, jo, kurrë. Zoti të ruajt! Dhe nëse duhet të provosh dhimbje, Zoti t’i dhëntë ndryshe nga këto.



E shtunë mbrëma, 12 shtator 1846

.. .Po, që prej së mërkurës të dua në një mënyrë tjetër; më duket sikur jemi më të lidhur, më të afërt, sikur më pak gjëra nga bota e jashtme mund të ndikojnë në lidhjen tonë; që, edhe sikur të mos piqemi për një kohë të gjatë, kjo s’do të thotë gjë dhe së fundmi

(a mendon edhe ti kështu?) dashuria jonë është bërë më serioze, duke humbur pamjen e jashtme. A do ta dish shkakun? Se mbi të gjitha kemi qenë të vërtetë; se i jemi dhënë natyrës pa art, pa u turbulluar, si fëmijët e gjorë të padjallëzuar që e kanë sefte. Po kështu, prej saj unë s’mora hidhërim, por një ngrohtësi shumë të këndshme që më mban në një ëndërrim epshndjellës… Megjithatë, këtë mbrëmje iu vura punës, ama me shumë mundim… të punojmë sa më mirë, pastaj do të piqemi hera-herës, kur të mundemi; do t’i japim njëri-tjetrit një vrullimë të mirë ajri, do të ngihemi sa të vdesim; pastaj do t’i kthehemi agjërimit. Kush e di? Ndoshta është mënyra më e mirë për të shkruar si duhet e për t’u dashur shumë. Kush mund të na sigurojë se, duke jetuar gjithnjë së toku, nuk do të lodhemi nga njëri-tjetri? Do të ketë dyshime, mbase edhe xhelozi; prej këtej zemërime, zënka. Do të vazhdojmë të takohemi nga kokëfortësia apo zakoni dhe jo nga dëshira, si tani. Megjithatë s’e besoj këtë. Ti je tejet e mirë, ëmbëlake, tejet e përkushtuar, ndryshe nga gratë e tjera që janë aq egoiste, aq të ashpra me burrin që dashurojnë.





E diel mbrëma, 13 shtator 1846

…Ndihem i trishtuar, i mërzitur, tejet i tendosur. Po më mbërthen, si para dy vjetësh, një ndjeshmëri therëse. Gjithçka më bën keq dhe më copëton zemrën, e cila më rrahu fort prej dy letrave të tua të fundit. Sa mallëngjehem prej tyre, kur teksa i hap erzina e letrës, më vjen në hundë, ndërsa erëmimi i frazave të tua ledhatuese më depërton në zemër.

Kursemë; ndiej marramenth prej dashurisë tënde! Duhet të jemi të bindur se nuk mund të jetojmë tok. Duhet t’i jepesh një jete më pak të spikatshme, më të j cekët. Do të doja të të takoja, ta bëja zakon këtë, në mënyrë që shëmbëlltyra ime të mos të të djegë e ngushëllojë, por të ngrohë dhe dëshpërojë.

Dje, nëna ime ishte në dhomën time kur unë po pastrohesha. Mbante mbesën në krahë. Më sollën letrën tënde; e mori, pa shkrimin dhe tha si me gjysmë tallje, sikur i drejtohej fëmijës, si gjysmë seriozisht: “Do të doja të dija, se çka aty brenda!” Ia ktheva me një të buzëqeshje prej budallai, që doja ta ktheja në qesharake, për t’i hequr idenë e çdo hamendjeje serioze. Nuk e di nëse ajo dyshon për diçka; ndoshta po. Rregullsia e postierit është diçka e mrekullueshme.

Duhet të të qortoj për diçka që më lëndon dhe skandalizon, për merakun tënd të pakët në lidhje me Artin. Mirë për lavdinë, s’kam kundërshtim që nuk merakosesh; por jo për Artin, që është e vetmja gjë e vërtetë dhe e mirë në jetë! A mund ta krahasosh atë me një dashuri tokësore? A mund të parapëlqesh adhurimin e një bukurie të përkohshme ndaj kultit të së vërtetës?

Po mirë, po e them, vetëm këtë gjë kam të mirë! (vetëm këtë çmoj te vetja): admirimin. Ti përzien te Bukuria një sërë gjërash të huaja, të dobishmen, të këndshmen, e ku e di unë se çfarë. Thuaji Filozofit të të shpjegojë idenë mbi të Bukurën teorike, siç e ka thënë në veprën e tij të 1819-s dhe ashtu siç e ndiej unë; do të kuvendojmë prapë për këtë herën tjetër. Tani po lexoj një dramë indiane Sakuntala dhe po mësoj greqisht; s’po ecën shumë greqishtja ime e gjorë, fytyra jote vjen gjithnjë e rri midis librit dhe syve të mi…



Natën e së martës për të mërkurë, 15 shtator 1846

Bëhu e arsyeshme, puno, shkruaj diçka të madhe, të bukur, të përkorë, të ashpër, diçka që të jetë e ngrohtë përbrenda dhe madhështore në sipërfaqe, me të cilën të krenohem, dhe unë, nga thellësia e folezës sime, kur ta marr vesh se ata aty do të të duartrokasin, do të them me vete: “E ka shkruar duke menduar për mua!”

Përse e largon aq ashpër të mirin Filozof, i cili e ka kuptuar dhe të qorton për këtë? Ç’të ka bërë i gjori që e trajton keq? Mos i harro miqtë; dil me ta si më parë. S’dua të heq asgjë, më kupton? Përkundrazi dua të të shtoj diçka. O sa qesha me përshkrimin e hyrjes së Berangesë së Dymasë, kur ai pa zonjën në këmishë. Sa simpatik ky Dyma! Dhe çfarë zakonesh të bukura! A e di se atij njeriu, nëse i mungon stili në shkrimet e tij, e ka mërishëm brenda vetes? Ai vetë do të jepte një karakter tejet të bukur, por sa keq që një organizim kaq i shkëlqyer të bjerë kaq poshtë! mekanika! mekanika! bëj me çmim sa më të lirë, për një numër sa më të madh konsumatorësh. Nuk lexohej aq kur shkruante Anxhelën. Të gjithë e lexojnë tani, për arsye se pinë më shpesh Medok të zakonshëm, se Lafit. Le të themi sa të duam, popullorësia e turpshme vete gjer te Arti; ajo popullorësi te vepra e tij është si numër.

Po punoj mjaft; gjithë ditën greqisht dhe latinisht, në mbrëmje Lindjen! Megjithëse po merrem, nuk përparoj fare. Nuk e kam mendjen të lirë; ajo ngjitet gjithnjë në katin tënd dhe varet në dritare për të parë nga xhami se ç’ndodh aty; nesër do të më vijë një kolltuk nga Parisi; do të ulem për herë të parë duke të shkruar ty. Kjo do t’i sjellë fat gjithçkaje që do të shkruaj më pas. Lamtumirë e dashur, kokën në gjoksin tënd e vë dhe gjumi më zë.





Kruase, 26 korrik 1851

Po ju shkruaj, sepse “zemra më shtyn t’ju them ndonjë fjalë të mire”, mikja ime e dashur. Po të mundja t’ju bëja të lumtur, do ta bëja me kënaqësi; do të ishte më se e udhës…

Lexoni dhe mos ëndërroni. Kridhuni në studime të gjata; s’ka më mirë se të mësohesh vazhdimisht me punë ngulmuese. Prej saj del një opium topitës për shpirtin. Nëpër telashe mizore kalova, në zbrazëti rrotull u solla, i trallisur prej mërzitjes. Prej kësaj shpëton falë durimit dhe krenarisë; provojeni.

Do të doja të ishit në gjendje sa për t’u takuar prapë me qetësi. Më pëlqen shoqëria juaj kur nuk është e stuhishme. Stuhitë që të pëlqejnë aq shumë në rini, të mërziten në moshën e pjekurisë…

Ju s’po më thoni asgjë për ato që më interesojnë më shumë; planet tuaja. Ende s’jeni e përqendruar në diçka; e ndiej…

Së shpejti do t’ju takoj në Paris, po të jesh (do të qëndronit në Angli një muaj, apo jo?). Them se do të jem në Paris nga fundi i javës që vjen. Rreth fundit të gushtit do të shkoj në Angli: ime më dëshiron ta shoqëroj. Më mërzit kjo shkëputje. Së fundmi!… Po të jeni ende aty, do t’ju bëj një vizitë. Do të përpiqemi të jemi të kënaqur prej njëri-tjetrit. Në Paris do t’ju kthej dy dorëshkrimet që më patët besuar. Do t’ua kthej, por vetëm juve në dorë, medaljen prej bronzi që e pranova një herë e një kohë nga dobësia, por që s’duhet ta mbaj. Është e fëmijës suaj…





Kruase, natën e së enjtes, ora l, fund tetori 1851

…Sa më shumë jeton, aq më shumë vuan. Për të ndrequr jetën a nuk u shpikën, që me krijimin e botës, botë imagjinare, opiumi, duhani, likeret e fortë dhe eteri? Mjekët nxjerrin si shkak se prej tyre mund të vdesësh. Tamam për këtë është fjala. Ju nuk ndjeni urrejtjen e mjaftueshme për jetën dhe gjithçka lidhur me të. Do të më kuptonit më mirë nëse viheni në vendin tim dhe, në vend të ashpërsisë pa arsye, do të shikonit një përdëllim mallëngjyes, prekës dhe bujar.

Do të mendoni se jam i keq apo egoist, se mendoj dhe dua vetëm veten time. Por s’jam më shumë se të tjerët; ndoshta më pak nëse më lejohet të lavdëroj veten.

Gjithsesi ju do të më jepni meritën e të qenit të vërtetë. Më shumë e ndiej se e shpreh, sepse çdo lloj patosi në stilin tim e kam vënë në plan të dytë; ai rri aty pa bërë zë. Secili sipas aftësisë së tij. Një njeri i plakur si puna ime, shumë vetmitar, nervoz sa më bie të fikët, i turbulluar prej pasionesh të përmbajtura, plot dyshime nga brenda dhe jashtë, nuk është ai që duhet të dashurosh. Unë ju dua siç mundem, keq, jo aq, e di, e di për atë Zot!…

Megjithatë ka ditë te mira, çaste të ëmbla. Më pëlqen shoqëria juaj, trupi juaj, po e dashur Luizë, trupi yt kur mbështetur në krahun tim, ti bën kokën pak prapa dhe unë gushën ta puth. Mos qaj më, mos mendo as për të shkuarën, as për të ardhmen, por për të sotmen. “Cila është detyra jote? Kërkesa e çdo dite,” ka thënë Gëte. Plotësoje këtë kërkesë dhe do ta kesh zemrën e qetë.

Shihe jetën nga sipër, ngjitu në një kullë (gjithsesi themeli do të kërcasë, zëre se është i qëndrueshëm); atëherë ti s’do të shikosh gjë përreth teje veçse hapësirë të kaltër qiellore. Kur s’do të jetë e kaltër, do të jetë mjegull; ç’rëndësi ka, nëse gjithçka zhduket e mbytur aty nëpër tisin e qetë. Duhet ta çmosh një grua pa t’i shkruash të këtilla gjëra.

Ndihem i brengosur, i zemëruar. Romani im mezi ka filluar; Stili është i thatë ndërsa fraza s’ia del dot në krye. Çfarë rremi i rëndë na qenkësh kjo penë, sa rrjedhë e vrullshme uji na qenkësh mendimi për ta çarë me këtë penë. Dëshpërohem shumë qe kjo po më zbavit pa masë. Kalova kështu sot një ditë të mbarë, me dritaren hapur, diellin që binte mbi lumë dhe me qetësinë më të madhe. Shkrova një faqe, nisa dhe tri të tjera. Shpresoj të ngec, pas nja dy javësh; por ngjyrimi ku po futem është aq i ri për mua, sa po më lë pa mend.



Kruase, fillim nëntori 1851. E hënë mbrëma

Sekreti i gjithçkaje që ju habit tek unë, e dashur Luizë, qëndron në të shkuarën e jetës sime të brendshme, të cilën askush nuk e njeh. I vetmi njeri besnik që kam pasur, gjendet prej katër vjetësh në varrezat e fshatit…

Pyes veten se përse e shtoj numrin e njerëzve të paaftë (apo njerëzve të talentuar; është sinonimi) dhe torturohem në një mori çështjesh të vogla, për të cilat, që më parë, ngre supet nga mëshira. Është gjë e bukur të jesh shkrimtar i madh, t’i vesh njerëzit në tigan, t’i pjekësh me frazën tënde dhe t’i kthesh si gështenjat. Aty duhet të kesh krenari të shfrenuar për të ndjerë se rëndon mbi njerëzimin me tërë peshën e mendimit. Por për ta bërë këtë duhet të kesh diçka për të thënë. Ndërsa unë do t’ju pohoj se më duket se s’kam ndonjë gjë të pathënë prej të tjerëve apo për ta thënë më mirë. Në këtë jetë që ju më predikoni, do të humbisja atë pak që kam; për t’i pëlqyer popullit do të merrja pasionet e tij dhe do të zbrisja në shkallaren e tij. Më mirë të rrish pranë zjarrit të tij, të

bësh Art vetëm për vete, siç luajmë me kunja druri. Tek e fundit, Arti nuk është më serioz se kjo lojë. Ndoshta gjithçka është shaka pa fund. I trembem asaj dhe kur të kthejmë faqen do të çuditemi shumë kur të mësojmë se përgjigjja e gjëegjëzës qe aq e thjeshtë. Mes gjithë kësaj, libri im mezi ecën. Po bëj dëm goxha letër. Sa korrigjime! Fraza vjen shumë ngadalë. Ç’dreq stili paskam zgjedhur! Mallkuar qofshin subjektet e thjeshta! Sikur ta dini sa po torturohem, do të ndjenit mëshirë…Kur të jem në udhë të mbarë do të ndiej kënaqësi, por e kam të vështirë, kam nisur të mësoj nga pak greqisht dhe të lexoj Shekspirin.



Paris, dhjetor, 1851, mesditë

Urimet më te mira për trashëgiminë. Jam shumë i kënaqur. Sidomos kur të marrësh paratë, mos mendo të paguash borxhet dhe mos ia trego njeriu. Po të dërgoj Revistën dhe një letër nga Bujeja, që e mbaj ka nja pesë a gjashtë ditë. E kishte futur në zarfin tim dhe unë harroja gjithnjë ta merrja me vete…

http://www.standard.al/edhe-nje-puth...-si-trendafil/

----------

